# Chiggers



## cornpile




----------



## dawg2

Red Velvet Mites.  Don't kill them.  They will attack and eat other insects in your yard.  They are a beneficial insect, not chiggers which are much smaller and you cannot see them.  Cool pics!


----------



## Sugar Plum

You definitely can't see chiggers. I would know...I made the mistake of walking through part of our yard the other day wearing shorts without bug spray. My legs are COVERED in bites. The backs of my knees are the worst!


----------



## cre8foru

I remember chiggers....getting in some compromising places that make you scratch areas that you dont wanna be scratchin in public.


----------



## quinn

Great captures!I was thinkin they weren't chiggers either...you could see them and feel them on you!


----------



## rip18

Yep, great shots of the velvet mites!  Thank goodness chiggers aren't that big!  Can you imagine the welt they'd leave then???


----------



## Hoss

Great macros.  I'm glad chiggers aren't that big.  They are bad enough being small.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg

Pretty good shots of something that small!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Nice job on the small targets WOW


----------

